# Appendant bodies



## David612 (May 14, 2018)

Hello Gents,
I’m quite excited as my friendly neighborhood DGIW is hosting an information session about appendant bodies in the area with representatives of each speaking including the invitational bodies.
I have to say I’m very keen to hear more about the more secular bodies.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 14, 2018)

Oh wow that sounds interesting. Every district should do that.... (maybe they already do)


----------



## Glen Cook (May 14, 2018)

David612 said:


> Hello Gents,
> I’m quite excited as my friendly neighborhood DGIW is hosting an information session about appendant bodies in the area with representatives of each speaking including the invitational bodies.
> I have to say I’m very keen to hear more about the more secular bodies.


DGIW = ?


----------



## hfmm97 (May 14, 2018)

Deputy Grand Inspector of Workings?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (May 14, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> Deputy Grand Inspector of Workings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Yes indeed, or is it District...

Here we don’t do the York rite and as the Scottish rite here from what I understand (I haven’t looked too deep into it for obvious reasons) requires you to profess to be a Christian, which I cannot honestly claim to be. However there are instances of people being allowed to join through dispensation.

Really interested to know what else is in my area.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 15, 2018)

David612 said:


> Yes indeed, or is it District...
> 
> Here we don’t do the York rite and as the Scottish rite here from what I understand (I haven’t looked too deep into it for obvious reasons) requires you to profess to be a Christian, which I cannot honestly claim to be. However there are instances of people being allowed to join through dispensation.
> 
> Really interested to know what else is in my area.


Found it. District.
You do have the individual bodies which, in the US, comprise the misnamed YR.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 15, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> AASR is Trinitarian Christian in Australia.


Ah.....interesting!


----------



## CLewey44 (May 16, 2018)

Going down the rabbit hole of appendant/concordant bodies, are any or all of you familiar with the Hermetic Order of Martinists? It is primarily in UK  but it's requirements are to be a MM in a lodge recognized under the UGLE or a GL recognized by the UGLE. You also have to be a member of the SRIA (Societas Rosicruciana in Anglia or SRICF in the U.S.) to be a member of this particular Order. It is by default a Christian Order since being a member of the SRIA requires being a believer in the Trinitarian Christian Faith.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 16, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Going down the rabbit hole of appendant/concordant bodies, are any or all of you familiar with the Hermetic Order of Martinists? It is primarily in UK but it's requirements are to be a MM in a lodge recognized under the UGLE or a GL recognized by the UGLE. You also have to be a member of the SRIA (Societas Rosicruciana in Anglia or SRICF in the U.S.) to be a member of this particular Order. It is by default a Christian Order since being a member of the SRIA requires being a believer in the Trinitarian Christian Faith.


Hadn't heard of this. Will check it out.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 16, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Hadn't heard of this. Will check it out.


Yeah, it looks pretty interesting. I don't know of any Martinist Orders in the U.S. that are Masonic related. There are a few here but they are totally unrelated to Freemasonry to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 16, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Yeah, it looks pretty interesting. I don't know of any Martinist Orders in the U.S. that are Masonic related. There are a few here but they are totally unrelated to Freemasonry to the best of my knowledge.


CBCS, Rectified Rite.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 16, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> CBCS, Rectified Rite.


I'e heard of the CBCS (but didn't think it had a Masonic prerequisite) but not too familiar with the Rectified Rite or Priory Orders. Are they all invite only, U.S. Masonically recognized? Very interesting.


----------



## Matt L (May 16, 2018)

SRICF is by invitation only, and has very limited membership in each body.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 16, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I'e heard of the CBCS (but didn't think it had a Masonic prerequisite) but not too familiar with the Rectified Rite or Priory Orders. Are they all invite only, U.S. Masonically recognized? Very interesting.


https://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com/


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 17, 2018)

Nice site Brother Glen!


----------



## CLewey44 (May 17, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> https://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com/


Very interesting. I have stumbled upon this site before but knew nothing about it. I still know nothing about it lol.


----------



## dfreybur (May 17, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I don't know of any Martinist Orders in the U.S. that are Masonic related. There are a few here but they are totally unrelated to Freemasonry to the best of my knowledge.



I learned of Martinists when I was considering AMORC membership as a part of my study of many fraternal and service orders before I selected Masonry as the one I would petition.  As with plenty of Rosicrucian groups they have plenty of Masonic overlap among members and some amount of Masonic descent but are not currently Masonic.


----------



## Keith C (May 18, 2018)

At our last stated meeting we had a presentation on the Allied Masonic Degrees.  It was quite interesting.  However the membership of each Council is limited to 27 members and they are an invitation only body, so interest in this group might just prove moot!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2018)

Keith C said:


> However the membership of each Council is limited to 27 members and they are an invitation only body, so interest in this group might just prove moot!


Here if you express too much of an interest in an invitational only body you are forever disqualified from it. Not to say that you can't inquire about it but if you ask to be admitted you will never be invited.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 18, 2018)

Keith C said:


> At our last stated meeting we had a presentation on the Allied Masonic Degrees.  It was quite interesting.  However the membership of each Council is limited to 27 members and they are an invitation only body, so interest in this group might just prove moot!


You can always petition to start another Council.


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> ...AASR is Trinitarian Christian in Australia.



Not quite right. I would assume it varies and I can only speak to Victoria, and I am also not a member, but have a non-Christian friend who is a member. I asked him about this last year.  As I understand, it is not "support the Christian faith" which is slightly different. Although not a Christian, he says he does support the faith and hence is a member.. He got his 18th here, but 32nd in the States.

I am not sure if he is a member in the Scottish or Australian 18th Degree - both work here in Victoria. Also I don't know if the was NJ or SJ in the States, I think he got it in CA, which puts him NJ.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 18, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Not quite right. I would assume it varies and I can only speak to Victoria, and I am also not a member, but have a non-Christian friend who is a member. I asked him about this last year.  As I understand, it is not "support the Christian faith" which is slightly different. Although not a Christian, he says he does support the faith and hence is a member.. He got his 18th here, but 32nd in the States.
> 
> I am not sure if he is a member in the Scottish or Australian 18th Degree - both work here in Victoria. Also I don't know if the was NJ or SJ in the States, I think he got it in CA, which puts him NJ.


Thanks for the correction. It appears the Order has widened its ambit. http://www.scottishrite.org.au/contact-us


----------



## Bloke (May 19, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Thanks for the correction. It appears the Order has widened its ambit. http://www.scottishrite.org.au/contact-us


Yep, that's it. The other Chapter here work under Scotland http://www.supremecouncilforscotland.org/victoria1.html

Six under Scotland  the earliest in 1919 http://www.supremecouncilforscotland.org/victoria1.html

(Both are regarded as Regular - but at one point a few years ago suspended visiting )


----------



## Elexir (May 19, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> >AASR is Trinitarian Christian in Australia
> 
> I belong to a Scottish 18th in Australia and having learned large chunks of the ritual it is clear to me that Christianity is only a veneer upon a much older ritual.  A careful reading of our ritual shows many statements that at best are heretical Christianity.



That would depend on what you mean by christianity....


----------



## CLewey44 (May 19, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> You can always petition to start another Council.


This may seem a little bright eyed and bushy tailed of me but how does that work, in brief? Also how do you know if there is already a council or not in your area as to not step on any toes.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 19, 2018)

This page shows constituent councils and st the top is a link for those areas with superintendents.
I’m shortest explanation, I would speak to the superintendent if there is such. If not, to the SGM.  If approval appears favourable, they can outline the petition process.

Edit:  apparently one to actually  provide a link when it is referenced. Who knew? 

http://www.amdusa.org/councils.html


----------



## CLewey44 (May 30, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> This page shows constituent councils and st the top is a link for those areas with superintendents.
> I’m shortest explanation, I would speak to the superintendent if there is such. If not, to the SGM.  If approval appears favourable, they can outline the petition process.


Bro. Glen, I was browsing through my posts and saw this from a few weeks ago. Do you remember what link you were referring to here?  Thanks-CL


----------



## Glen Cook (May 30, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Bro. Glen, I was browsing through my posts and saw this from a few weeks ago. Do you remember what link you were referring to here?  Thanks-CL



Oops.http://www.amdusa.org/councils.html


----------



## CLewey44 (May 30, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Oops.http://www.amdusa.org/councils.html


Haha, no worries! Thank you, sir.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 30, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> Oops.http://www.amdusa.org/councils.html


I see that there is one here in Louisville.


----------



## David612 (May 30, 2018)

So I have been advised that there is a secular Scottish rite, just not in my jurisdiction.
Thats a shame.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 10, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect a Zombie thread, but I thought it better than starting a brand new one with essentially similar subject.

Last night I met with the PM who has been working with me on my 3rd Degree memorization.  I need to have it down pat by 10/16 when I will be tested.  As we were chatting before getting into it, he informed me that at the last meeting of the AMD Chapter he belongs to, he recommended me for Membership, a vote was held and I will be receiving an invitation to join.  Apparently I will be the 26th member of the Chapter, so there is only room for one more after me.

I asked him what happens when they get to 27, he said there was another Chapter in the area and if both get to 27, then it is likely a few members of each Chapter would petition to start another.  He did not think it possible for a non-member to petition to start a Chapter, as they never would have been invited to join as it is an "invitation only" organization.

I will find out the process once I get the letter, but they only meet quarterly so the next meeting isn't until December.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 10, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Sorry to resurrect a Zombie thread, but I thought it better than starting a brand new one with essentially similar subject.
> 
> Last night I met with the PM who has been working with me on my 3rd Degree memorization.  I need to have it down pat by 10/16 when I will be tested.  As we were chatting before getting into it, he informed me that at the last meeting of the AMD Chapter he belongs to, he recommended me for Membership, a vote was held and I will be receiving an invitation to join.  Apparently I will be the 26th member of the Chapter, so there is only room for one more after me.
> 
> ...



I think its great.  Maybe you can be apart of the new Chapter down the road and make it closer to home (assuming the other two are a bit far). Congrats.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 10, 2019)

Art. XII.1.B:  five Royal Arch Masons, at least one of whom must be an AMD member, must sign the form requesting a Charter.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 10, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I think its great.  Maybe you can be apart of the new Chapter down the road and make it closer to home (assuming the other two are a bit far). Congrats.



Well, the Chapter meets in the same building as my Blue Lodge, and gathers for breakfast before the meeting just down the road, so I hope to stay put!




Glen Cook said:


> Art. XII.1.B:  five Royal Arch Masons, at least one of whom must be an AMD member, must sign the form requesting a Charter.



Thanks Glen!


----------

